# Thos Russell & Son Pocket Watch Info



## albumshire (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi

Any information on this watch would be gratfully recived.



















The outer case has Illinos watch case co Elgin USA RUSSELL MODEL with the number 2756439.The inner case has this watch isguaranteed to wear 10 years with the same number as outer case .

Thanks.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Thos Russell and Sons traded in Liverpool as watchmakers and later as jewellers and watch menders from around 1850 until around 1990. Their working premises were labelled as "The Time 'O' Day Works". They made pocket and wrist watches, some very detailed, others quite plain. Your watch looks to be a decent example being a chronograph, having been adjusted at 3 positions and having a micro regulator. Apart from that I cant tell you much else. Try googling Thos Russell or type the name into the search box above right and see what you find.

Regards,

Scouse.


----------



## albumshire (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi

Don't no much about watches what is a chronograph.

Thanks.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Here you go:-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronograph

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Here you go:-
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronograph
> 
> Mike


That is a very informative link in that it distinguishes the difference between a 'chronograph' (a cheap stopwatch) and a 'chronometer' (a highly expensive, timed, timepiece...with or without a stopwatch function)


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Is it *actually* a Chronograph? i.e. can you start and stop the watch by pressing the winding button down? Or is it a pocket watch with a sweep seconds hand?

To start and stop the watch you should have a column wheel on the back of the works and a couple of levers.........


----------

